
Ask HN: Anyone have insight into local US lobbying? - tiredyam
I am currently investigating how feasible a lobbying idea I had would be. I have scoured the internet with little success. Does any here have lobbying knowledge? Or know where I should look? I am willing to pay :)
======
smacktoward
At one (long ago) point in my career, I was a registered lobbyist. Dunno how
helpful I can be in your specific case, but I’m always happy to talk to
people. Contact info is in my profile.

